# Lens corrections



## Deleted member 18327 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have set Developer presets to automatically enable profile corections and remove Chromatic aberrations (Lens corrections) on Import, and it works great.

But there isn't a lens profile for the current PCE lenses, only the AF ones (and the 1 lot) are available.

Does anybody know whether the profile for the AF 24 mm profile is reasonable correct for the PCE 24, or if af better profile for that lens can be picked up somewhere, and added to the set of profiles ??

Regards
Johannes


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2012)

Jonannes, Welcome to our forum.  With a little bit of effort on your part, you can create your own lens profiles using Adobe's Lens Profile Creator
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5489

There are also Lens profiles that others have submitted.  You can download these with the Lens profile Downloader.  You may find that someone has already created one for your camera and lens combination

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/thankyou.jsp?ftpID=5491&fileID=5487


----------



## Deleted member 18327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I found a set of profiles for the lens - for the D700 (and D300). I have installed it and briefly checked it on some pictures shot with my D800, and the result is not bad - at this moment I think better than the profile for the AF 24/2.8. Will check with later on some architectual pics.

Again thanks for the help.

Regards
Johannes


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 3, 2012)

I know I'm late to this thread, but wanted to contribute that profiles for the PC-E lenses need to be created with the same amount of tilt and shift as the photo you're trying to correct. That's why there aren't any supplied profiles.

Also, to explicitly answer your question, the existing profile for the 24/2.8D and 24/1.4G will not work properly with the 24/3.5 PC-E. Different lenses need different corrections.


----------

